# We need a contact person in Dubai



## Stephanie_ (Apr 4, 2011)

As we are studying toerism in the Netherlands and we're about to visit Dubai in may we have to come up with 2 uniq excursions in Dubai. 

We have to arrange these excursions before our visit. 

Is there anyone living in Dubai who can and is willing to help us with arranging the excursions in Dubai during our visit? 

If you have ideas coming up for what excursions we could create in Dubai please contact us as well.

Thank you very much in advance for your help!

Kind regard !


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There are a large number of companies who organise excursions, such as Arabian Adventures. It is advisable to go through a properly registered company, who is properly insured and licensed to take visitors on excursions.

Alternatively, on the basis that you have an idea of the type of excursions that you are interested in, then Time Out Dubai will also point you in the direction of legitimate companies, who you can then contact.

On the basis that you are staying in a hotel, I'm sure that they will also be quite happy to assist you and direct you to the company that they normally use/ recommend for their guests and you can then contact the company directly and make the relevant bookings.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Maz pretty much answered the question 100%. Enjoy your trip out here.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stephanie_ said:


> As we are studying toerism in the Netherlands and we're about to visit Dubai in may we have to come up with 2 uniq excursions in Dubai.
> 
> We have to arrange these excursions before our visit.
> 
> ...


Hi Stephanie,

Are these excursions part of a project for your course work?

If yes, then you first need to identify your target audience and type - medical tourism / honeymoon / cultural / luxury / education etc..

Then, what is the length of each excursion and don't forget your budget and the exact dates that you plan to visit.

I may be able to help but will need more information on what you plan to achieve.

If you are coming to Dubai in May, it would make sense for you to attend the Arabian Travel Market (2 - 5 May) and gain more in-depth knowledge about the tourism industry in the Middle East region as a whole. You should perhaps look at these dates. Here's the link to the tradeshow's website: Arabian Travel Market - One Event, Unlimited Destinations

Hope this helps.


----------

